
If lead ammunition is toxic, why do we still use it? - chmaynard
http://ensia.com/features/if-lead-ammunition-is-bad-for-people-and-the-environment-why-do-we-still-use-it/
======
gozur88
Lead-free bullets don't work as well as lead bullets. It's a simple question
of size and mass.

~~~
qbrass
If it weren't for cost, gold would be a decent alternative.

------
eip
Pretty sure all bullets are toxic if you get hit in the right spot. That's
kind of the point.

~~~
qbrass
The point is that lead is toxic to things you're not trying to kill.

